# Bike shoes and Clip on pedals



## CyclingSAM (19 Apr 2009)

Getting bike serviced sometime this week at Halfords and do you think if i brought clip on pedals would they put them on the bike, when being serviced?

Im also looking to buy some more Bike shoes, the ones i have now arn't clip on.

Would it be best to buy shoes first, and see if fit the clip on pedals or get the pedals done, and see what shoes work well with the pedals?

Also what sort of bike socks should i get to keep my feet protected do they come with the shoes? Any ideas?

Also how much do you think it would be to get a derailluer adjusted and my gears, my gears somehow wont go on 4,5,6 and 7, the gear turns on to 6, i try turn it, and it just cant get into 7 it seems like it jamed.


----------



## Young Un (19 Apr 2009)

I really wouldn't advise getting your bike serviced at Halfrauds. Take it into a Local Bike Shop, and build a relationship with them, and then whenever it breaks you can just pop in and they will fix it for you no problem.

I would of thought a complete gear set-up would be a round 14 squids?


----------



## CyclingSAM (19 Apr 2009)

I have 21, 

3 left
7 right


----------



## Young Un (19 Apr 2009)

I'm not quite sure why you said that but anyway, by 14 squids I meant £14.

If you have MSN and want to talk about cycling just ask and I will give you my addy.


----------



## gavintc (19 Apr 2009)

I presume you live in Broadstairs. A quick google of Broadstairs and bike shops brings up a wide range. Do not go to Halfords, find a small shop with an owner / mechanic. Talk through what you want and you will get advice and help well beyond the value of the stuff you are buying. 

Most road pedal systems are good and successful. Choose the one that you like the look of / price. Essentially, you really need to choose between SPD (that you walk in) and the pure road systems eg; SPD SL and Look. Once you have made this decision, get the shoes to match and the pedals.


----------



## Joe24 (19 Apr 2009)

Young Un said:


> I'm not quite sure why you said that but anyway, by 14 squids I meant £14.
> 
> *If you have MSN and want to talk about cycling just ask and I will give you my addy.*



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Young romance forming.


My advice.
Dont get Halfords to service your bike.
Get SPD-SL pedals. Fit them yourself, its not hard to do. 
Get whatever shoes you can afford, if you got for SPD-SL then get ones with 3 holes in the bottom in a triangle shape.

Sorted


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2009)

CyclingSam

You've tried to be specific and I think Young 'un missed the point. You say you have a 21 speed bike (nothing to do with seafood Young 'un!) and by the sound of it it's a twistgrip shifting system? Joe has suggested you get SPD -L pedals, but before you do, can I ask a question? What sort of bike have you got? I hate to say it, but if, as I suspect, it's a Halfords MTB, then I'm not sure SPD-Ls are what you need. 

Can I ask then what sort of bike you have, what sort of cycling you do, or want to get into? That will determine the best way to get more out of your bike. It may be that the gears only need adjusting and the cables lubing, in which case, yes, take it to your Local Bike Shop. Don't rush into the pedals thing until you're certain of what system you need.


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> CyclingSam
> 
> You've tried to be specific and I think Young 'un missed the point. You say you have a 21 speed bike (nothing to do with seafood Young 'un!) and by the sound of it it's a twistgrip shifting system? Joe has suggested you get SPD -L pedals, but before you do, can I ask a question? What sort of bike have you got? I hate to say it, but if, as I suspect, it's a Halfords MTB, then I'm not sure SPD-Ls are what you need.
> 
> Can I ask then what sort of bike you have, what sort of cycling you do, or want to get into? That will determine the best way to get more out of your bike. It may be that the gears only need adjusting and the cables lubing, in which case, yes, take it to your Local Bike Shop. Don't rush into the pedals thing until you're certain of what system you need.



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=32066
Common Cubist!


Sam, for what you want to do and acheive, SPD SL will be your best bet, or something similar (LOOK do very similar pedals)


----------



## CyclingSAM (20 Apr 2009)

I have a road bike, i want to get into clubs etc, so them sort of pedals.

Im confused with SPD SL and others what there meanings and what do they look like? 

Do i get my shoes first, then see what sort of pedals to get?

What pedals would be good to go with my road bike?

Seen in this topic.
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/sh...ad.php?t=32066


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

I already knew he had a road bike.

SPD-SL is this: (Look pedals look very similar)





That shows the cleat aswell. See the 3 bolt holes? On the bottom of shoes, you will see the same 3 bolt pattern, its these shoes you want. These pedals are designed just for road pretty much.
Look Pedals




Same 3 bolt holes as the Shimano, but the pedals are slightly different. I broke 2 sets of Look Keos so i dont touch them.

SPD is this:




You can clip in either side(if you ride on the road you dont really need to have the option to clip in either side) and the cleats can be recessed into the shoe so you can still walk with them. These have 2 bolts, so the shoes for these have 2 bolt holes in the bottom of them.

For road, i would say SPD-SL, Shimano make these. They are a nice pedal, better then Looks i think.

Hopefully this has helped you abit.


----------



## CyclingSAM (20 Apr 2009)

Ok so will look for some SPD - SL after the shoes i get, Do you know a price that they would come to?

Im looking to spend £150 on a computer that tells my max speed, caliories i burn, and other stuff, Bike socks to go with my shoes.

And how much would it cost for the derailluer to be adjusted and the gears?


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Ok so will look for some SPD - SL after the shoes i get, Do you know a price that they would come to?
> 
> Im looking to spend £150 on a computer that tells my max speed, caliories i burn, and other stuff, Bike socks to go with my shoes.
> 
> And how much would it cost for the derailluer to be adjusted and the gears?



Nothing, do it yourself, or at least have a go. Have a read on the internet then have a play.
As for the computer, are you really going to spent £150 on it? If you are, dont bother. You can get ones much cheaper, most of the stuff you dont really need.
Shoes will be anything you want to pay, £30 upwards. Dont go too expensive, your still growing so wont be worth spending a lot on them.
Pedals, they are pretty cheap, £40 upwards i think for SPD-SL?
Have a look on Evans cycles.


----------



## CyclingSAM (20 Apr 2009)

Socks im guessing £10 - 15?

Ive had numbers of goes, and ive messed my gears up, some how it wont change gears in the chain, and some get stuck when turning the gear. Im getting it serviced tommorrow.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Apr 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Socks im guessing £10 - 15?
> 
> Ive had numbers of goes, and ive messed my gears up, some how it wont change gears in the chain, and some get stuck when turning the gear. Im getting it serviced tommorrow.



Why do you want to pay for socks? Whats wrong with the ones you normaly wear. You dont need any over ones now, the weather is warm, they will be a waste of time.
As for the gears, put the chain in the smallest at the back, and mess with the cable adjusting turner(very technical name for it) dont mess with the screws. 
If you have turned the screws, you have changed the limit of the rear mech. Which is not what you want to mess with because if it goes into top and bottom gear then thats fine. 
If its skipping gears or not staying in them, its usualy the cable adjustment, and you turn the barrel thats on the mech where the cable goes in.
It really is pretty simple, you just have to get your head around it, and what everything does.


----------



## MajorMantra (21 Apr 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Socks im guessing £10 - 15?



These are 3 pairs for a tenner:

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...tOrderID=1&f_bct=c003156c003157c003760c003767

Very comfortable and quicky drying.

You can get new SPD-SLs on ebay for £30ish Buy It Now. Just make sure you get ones that include cleats, some are sold without.

Matthew


----------



## CyclingSAM (21 Apr 2009)

Bike is getting serviced tommorrow morning


----------



## Dave5N (21 Apr 2009)

ALdi cycling socks are the best in the business. Fact.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Apr 2009)

Dave5N said:


> ALdi cycling socks are the best in the business. Fact.



Or Tesco trainer socks. Why spend so much on expensive ones when all you really are paying for is the posh name?


----------



## garrilla (22 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Or *Tesco trainer socks*. Why spend so much on expensive ones when all you really are paying for is the posh name?



+5


----------



## CyclingSAM (28 May 2009)

Hi everyone looked everywhere to buy SPD SL pedals my area has none so looking on Chainreactioncycles.co.uk and im stuck on what ones to actual look for what do they look like 

Is it a whole pedal i need then get the clips to go on them in confused.

Im looking here.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=682

Im looking for ones that will go with a Road Bike.

Do i just need the Clipless pedals or do i need something else aswell to clip them in onto the shoes i also need help finding the right bikes shoes aswell.

Just seen theirs 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5369

My bike gears are Shimano.


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

Sam, you need to look here,

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=682

And in particular, here:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22687

Both myself and joe24 ride spd-sl's and we are both very happy with them, infact it is probably one of the only things we do agree on.

Those pedals linked above, will come with the cleats (the part that you bolt to your shoe) so you just need to buy some shoes.

Oh, and I agree with Dave5N, aldi socks are the business, I have three pairs and they are very good - they are also great for skidding around the kitchen floor in.


----------



## CyclingSAM (28 May 2009)

What sort of bike shoes would go with them pedals?


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

It will most likely be shoes that would come under 'road shoes', and what you need to check is the 'cleat fitment' which for those pedals needs to be of the 3 bolt pattern.

Hope this helps,

Steve


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

These are meant to be a good budget shoe Sam,

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_R1_Road_Shoes_08/5360033177/


----------



## CyclingSAM (28 May 2009)

In that picture of the pedals, didnt have 3 of the holes, it only had 1.


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

The pedal only had one hole, the cleat bit has three, go back to the picture that Joe24 posted and you will see what I mean.


----------



## CyclingSAM (28 May 2009)

Where does the cleat bit go into on the pedal?


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

the cleat, is triangular shaped yes? Well the front of the triangle (the bit with the yellow semicircle piece) hooks under the front of the pedal (where the hole in the pedal is( and the back of the cleat, which is a straight edge between the two small yellow bits clips under the black plastic bit on the back of the pedal when you stamp down.


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2009)

Sam: I may be in a minority, but in my opinion, SPD-SL pedals are: GASH.
I prefer: http://www.parker-international.co....oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=pid9651


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

Bonj, I believe Sam is trying to do this on a budget, and speedplays aren't exactly budget are they?


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Bonj, I believe Sam is trying to do this on a budget, and speedplays aren't exactly budget are they?



er.. well neither are ultegras really


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

I wasn't recomending ultegras, both myself and Joe24 were recomending 105's. I ride with ultegras though.


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2009)

ah, right - well 150's are cheaper.
ANY shimano SPD-SL though are imho difficult to use.
Suppose it depends on whether keeping within budget is the most important factor in the choice doesn't it.


----------



## Young Un (28 May 2009)

It also depends it spd-sl's are your first clipless system. I have only ever seriously ridden with spd-sl from the very start of my clipless escapades, and so for me they are all I know, and so very easy to get in and out of. However, when I quickly tried spd's the once, because it was a completely different action to what I was used to, in the ten minutes I had on them, I didn't get comfortable with them. What I am trying to say is, is that if spd-sl's are all you know, then they are easy in my opinion.


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

IIRC, CyclingSam is the young chap who wanted to become a pro and go on the Tour.

14 years old. Am I correct?

At 14 years old, those cyclists who do make it to the pro ranks are already building bikes from bare frame.
They are riding 250 miles per week lonesome around the local countryside, so intimate knowledge of what they are riding comes in handy.

The lads, like myself, who never made it or decided they weren't good enough at 16 years old – me ( I became a pro skateboarder instead ) -, were building bikes ourselves.

I did buy a Pug 531 when I was 15, but it was soon modified and adjusted to my liking, with a little help from Mr & Mrs Crowther. My other bikes at the time were self built from parts I bought off older school chums and new from Crowther's.

I'm not being derogatory, just realistic. To be a pro, you need to know absolutely everything about bikes before you are big enough to ride a 700C wheel size bike.

Not only know everything about bikes, but know how to ride them fast and tactically – and do EXACTLY what your coach says, even if it means letting a team mate win the race.


----------



## JamesM (28 May 2009)

I know you said you weren't being derogatory but...

Why do you need to know everything about bikes at 14 to become a pro when you're older? Surely your natural fitness and determination are much more important factors...

I know it's a very specific example, it's track riding not road riding and I could be completely wrong but I doub't Rebecca Romero would have built many bikes from scratch by the age of 15...


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

Wow, you've got me there.

Rebecca happened to live right by the river Thames at 17. She fancied rowing and joined a club. They noticed she was bloody good at it and she rose from novice to Brit champs in no time at all.

She switched to cycling quite recently. So she didn't build a bike at 14.


But one thing that stands out in her bio is 'She joined a rowing club', which is the first step to getting some proper coaching.

I don't suppose there's much you can do if your canoe gets a puncture.  Keel haul a small boy to tar the hole.


----------



## yello (28 May 2009)

Aside:



jimboalee said:


> Keel haul a small boy to tar the hole.



Oh jimbo, you're slipping up. Plenty of scope for a link to a nun joke there!


----------



## jimboalee (29 May 2009)

yello said:


> Aside:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jimbo, you're slipping up. Plenty of scope for a link to a nun joke there!



Only following a McB contribution.


----------



## MacB (29 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Only following a McB contribution.



you rang M'Lord?


----------



## jimboalee (29 May 2009)

A nun was staying at a Bed & Breakfast. She was taking a bath when there was a knock on the door. "Who is it?" she asked. "Blind man" came the reply.
Feeling obliged, she stood up in the bath and opened the door to speak to the blind man.
"Where do you want me to hang these blinds, love?" the man asked.


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2009)

A novice nun was walking along the cloister and tripped on a flagstone. "Oh shoot! she said. 
"Oh God, I shouldn't have said shoot!"
"Oh bollocks, I shouldn't have said God!"
"Ah f*ck it, who wants to be a nun anyway...."


----------



## CyclingSAM (31 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Sam, you need to look here,
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=682
> 
> ...



Do i need cleats with them?


----------



## Young Un (31 May 2009)

CLEATS COME WITH THE PEDALS!!!!!!!!


----------



## montage (31 May 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Do i need cleats with them?



Sam how you getting on, and how is the cycling club?
Ebay has alot of nice cheap spd-sl pedals ...worth a look


----------



## Joe24 (31 May 2009)

YEY!!!!
Cycling Sam is back
Hows your future planning, are you going to be getting a job?


----------



## Globalti (1 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM, you've been given lots of advice on this thread and I can't be bothered to read all five pages of it. If I may summarise:

DO NOT get your bike serviced at Halfrauds. Find a proper bike shop and build a relationship with the mechanics. Take along a pack of chocolate biscuits and they'll make even more efforts to sort your bike out.

For someone at your level road shoes and cleats are a ridiculous idea, they are difficult for walking and suited only to serious roadies who don't expect to walk more than a few yards during their long road ride. I can't believe anybody on here has been stupid enough to recommend them. Shimano SPDs are designed exactly for a cyclist like you; get some SPD pedals and a pair of low-end shoes. You can always upgrade to stiffer or lighter shoes as you get better.

Lastly you need to learn to adjust that bike; you can't afford to be at the mercy of shop mechanics all the time and bicycles are very simple machines, easy to adjust and fun to customise to your own preferences.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> For someone at your level road shoes and cleats are a ridiculous idea, they are difficult for walking and suited only to serious roadies who don't expect to walk more than a few yards during their long road ride. I can't believe anybody on here has been stupid enough to recommend them. Shimano SPDs are designed exactly for a cyclist like you; get some SPD pedals and a pair of low-end shoes. You can always upgrade to stiffer or lighter shoes as you get better.



What tripe.
If he's serious about cycling (which you have absolutely NO idea that he's not, as you imply), then it makes sense to get used to road pedals from an early age. Learning something straight from the off is much easier than getting used to something else and then trying to learn it after-the-fact much later.
And I think being pompous and telling him he "only needs" low end shoes isn't very helpful at all, is it.


----------



## bigtoe (1 Jun 2009)

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/look-keo-classic-pedal-id31823.html
Good price and come with the cleats and instructions.


----------



## Globalti (1 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> What tripe.
> If he's serious about cycling (which you have absolutely NO idea that he's not, as you imply), then it makes sense to get used to road pedals from an early age. Learning something straight from the off is much easier than getting used to something else and then trying to learn it after-the-fact much later.
> And I think being pompous and telling him he "only needs" low end shoes isn't very helpful at all, is it.



If you had taken the trouble to read and consider his very first post instead of looking for another way of demonstrating your intellectual conceit, you would have understood that the lad is not a seasoned cyclist and that to expect him to start with full-on road cleats and pedals is inviting disappointment. Shimano's SPD system is justifiably popular because it allows cyclists to graduate to clip-in pedals while still moving around normally. Once he's been on those for a few months he may choose to upgrade but that's up to him.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> If you had taken the trouble to read and consider his very first post ...



that's a bit rich coming from you, who by your own admission:



Rigid Raider said:


> I can't be bothered to read the whole 5 pages of this thread




oh I see you've now edited that bit out now.
That's very big of you!
Hypocrite


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

SPD-SL is no harder then SPD i think. SPD-SL the pedal is a bigger target to aim at.
SPD you have a smaller target to clip into.
Rigid Raider, there has been people come in and explain about SPD and SPD-SL.
I started with Look Keos, which arent much different from SPD-SL, and i found them fine.


----------



## Globalti (1 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> oh I see you've now edited that bit out now.
> That's very big of you!
> Hypocrite



Here mate, no wonder you couldn't read his first post, you can't read my previous either; you obviously need to get some of these:


----------



## jimboalee (1 Jun 2009)

What CyclingSam should do is look in the Cycling weekly or the web at the TT times for his age group.
For example :-
http://www.rttc.org.uk/Competition/NationalChampionships/JuniorResults/10m/tabid/392/Default.aspx

Find a safe stretch of road and try to equal or better the winning times. If you can get in the top 10 of these times, JOIN A CLUB, spend some money, learn how to repair a bike; and most importantly, better the time next ride out.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> SPD-SL is no harder then SPD i think. SPD-SL the pedal is a bigger target to aim at.
> SPD you have a smaller target to clip into.
> Rigid Raider, there has been people come in and explain about SPD and SPD-SL.
> I started with Look Keos, which arent much different from SPD-SL, and i found them fine.



yes but SPD is double sided, SPD-SL you have to have it the right way round!
Often you find you're trying to clip into the bottom of it, and have to flip it. It's an absolute arse.


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> yes but SPD is double sided, SPD-SL you have to have it the right way round!
> Often you find you're trying to clip into the bottom of it, and have to flip it. It's an absolute arse.



No Bonj, you have that problem because you arent a serious enough cyclist.
Us serious cyclists get it the right way around nearly all the time. All you do is push off and put your foot straight on the pedal. The pushing off makes the pedal go flat(on the correct side to clip in) and allows you to clip right in.
SPD, however, wont flip around, so as ive found, you have to push the pedal around to clip in, which is more of a faff.
And, to go with this, my brother who has used SPD-SL to see how it feels, tried SPD last week and found it harder to clip in. Hes not a cyclist(hes a strange kayaker) and finds SPD-SL much easier.


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Here mate, no wonder you couldn't read his first post, you can't read my previous either; you obviously need to get some of these:



Errrr, how does that work? You didnt read the 5 pages, posted something in that had already been discussed and put out, but said it again.
Is there much point to that? I mean, just going into a thread, not reading 5 pages because you couldnt be arsed, and putting something on that would of already been said.
Or, are you wanting to try and sound knowledgable or get your post count up, or both?


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

Spd SL is easier than spd in my experience....but the downside is that walking in them makes you looks like a tit.

Sam is going to win the tour de france (I shoot you not) so needs SPD SLs.

And jimbo....junoirs doing sub 20min 10s??!?!?!  Destined for pro


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> Spd SL is easier than spd in my experience....but the downside is that walking in them makes you looks like a tit.
> 
> *Sam is going to win the tour de france (I shoot you not) so needs SPD SLs.*
> 
> And jimbo....junoirs doing sub 20min 10s??!?!?!  Destined for pro



Your ****ing right, he is. Hes not going to get a job, he wont need one. As soon as he leaves school he will turn Pro. He will start racing next year(i think he said) and just win everyone.
Walking isnt so bad in SPD-SL, my GF finds it funny though, says i walk like a penguin


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Your ****ing right, he is. Hes not going to get a job, he wont need one. As soon as he leaves school he will turn Pro. He will start racing next year(i think he said) and just win everyone.
> Walking isnt so bad in SPD-SL, my GF finds it funny though, says i walk like a penguin



I didn't say it was bad. I said it makes you look like a tit


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> I didn't say it was bad. I said it makes you look like a tit



Well im sure for some people, its not just the shoes................


----------



## jimboalee (2 Jun 2009)

SPD - SL are the easiest pedals I've used. The heavy end drops down to accommodate a 'lead in'. Api sapis.
SPD are easier than rat traps which you had to flick with your toe and slip your shoe in - not every time.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Errrr, how does that work? You didnt read the 5 pages, posted something in that had already been discussed and put out, but said it again.
> Is there much point to that? I mean, just going into a thread, not reading 5 pages because you couldnt be arsed, and putting something on that would of already been said.
> Or, are you wanting to try and sound knowledgable or get your post count up, or both?



Basically, what happened - is that RR admitted that he couldn't be bothered to read the whole thread, then prefixed a reply to me with "if you'd bothered to read the whole thread..."


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Here mate, no wonder you couldn't read his first post, you can't read my previous either; you obviously need to get some of these:




funny aren't yer


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> No Bonj, you have that problem because you arent a serious enough cyclist.
> *Us serious cyclists get it the right way around nearly all the time. *All you do is push off and put your foot straight on the pedal. The pushing off makes the pedal go flat(on the correct side to clip in) and allows you to clip right in.
> SPD, however, wont flip around, so as ive found, you have to push the pedal around to clip in, which is more of a faff.
> And, to go with this, my brother who has used SPD-SL to see how it feels, tried SPD last week and found it harder to clip in. Hes not a cyclist(hes a strange kayaker) and finds SPD-SL much easier.



_nearly_ all the time - yes I used to be able to get it right NEARLY all the time Joe when I had them, but that wasn't quite good enough for me, with my speedplays i can get it right 100% of the time.

That said since i have been riding my fixie i have learnt the habit of clipping in while the pedal is on the way up, sitting down, whereas when i used to use SPD-SL I used to do half a stroke, then coast with the already clipped in foot at the bottom, trying to clip in with the other foot when it was at the top, which may not be the best method for SPD-SL, 
(but the reason i used that method is it works fine for MTBing even when setting off on extremely uneven surfaces).

Although again, with speedplays either method works - the 'mtb' method if i'm on the geared bike and traffic is a bit slow to set off.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

Stop being such a pussy Bonj and trackstand your fixed. Or are you affraid of looking like a tit and falling over?
Us serious cyclists can trackstand with ease, while the mear motals of fixed riders/boring old people unclip then clip back in.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> Basically, what happened - is that RR admitted that he couldn't be bothered to read the whole thread, then prefixed a reply to me with "if you'd bothered to read the whole thread..."



Yes, i saw. 
Your all underestimating CyclinSam anyway. Hes going to win the TDF very soon.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Stop being such a pussy Bonj and trackstand your fixed. Or are you affraid of looking like a tit and falling over?
> Us serious cyclists can trackstand with ease, while the mear motals of fixed riders/boring old people unclip then clip back in.



no i just haven't got time to be bothered to learn.
Oh yeah and you know that thing in forest town that you _think _is a cycling track? I cycled through forest town yesterday and monday and on going past it, i discovered that what it _actually_ is, is a CROWN GREEN BOWLS PITCH


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Stop being such a pussy Bonj and trackstand your fixed. Or are you affraid of looking like a tit and falling over?
> Us serious cyclists can trackstand with ease, while the mear motals of fixed riders/boring old people unclip then clip back in.



if there was a disadvantage to my pedals i could understand your argument for SPD-SL, but as you've admitted you only get it right _nearly_ all the time, so that - by definition - isn't as good as ALL the time!


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> no i just haven't got time to be bothered to learn.
> Oh yeah and you know that thing in forest town that you _think _is a cycling track? I cycled through forest town yesterday and monday and on going past it, i discovered that what it _actually_ is, is a CROWN GREEN BOWLS PITCH



No Bonj you dick. Its a track
Its pretty obvious its a track aswell.
Admit it Bonj, the reason you dont trackstand is because you cant and your too scared to learn. A serious cyclist would be able to do it.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> if there was a disadvantage to my pedals i could understand your argument for SPD-SL, but as you've admitted you only get it right _nearly_ all the time, so that - by definition - isn't as good as ALL the time!



Well Bonj, going by since i got fixed, i can clip intop my pedals all the time. I clip in holding a wall, then clip out when i can get home. 100% sucess!!!!


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> No Bonj you dick. Its a track
> Its pretty obvious its a track aswell.
> Admit it Bonj, the reason you dont trackstand is because you cant and your too scared to learn. A serious cyclist would be able to do it.



well, I don't know. It looks incredibly like a crown green bowls pitch from the road.
I presume some track cyclists were going to come and chuck off the dozen or so old fogeys who yesterday had decided to go and gently roll shiny balls down the middle of the 'cycling track' then were they 

edit: that website looks very old. It also claims the cycling track is 100 years old. It's _just_ possible, that its use has since been converted.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

Bonj, im going to organise(well, say a day when im going when other people can) and get you there so i can laugh at you as you show how your not a serious cyclist at all........
Are you sure you were in Forest Town?
There is a football pitch in the middle of it, and a welfare club by the side of it, no bowls green though.
Converted? How? Theres a track league there at the moment, monday nights.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Well Bonj, going by since i got fixed, i can clip intop my pedals all the time. I clip in holding a wall, then clip out when i can get home. 100% sucess!!!!



What will you do if trackstanding is banned under the new tory government?
I dont' need a wall in order to set off.

What if you go somewhere where there isn't a wall?


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> What will you do if trackstanding is banned under the new tory government?
> I dont' need a wall in order to set off.
> 
> What if you go somewhere where there isn't a wall?



Well Bonj, if i go somewhere and theres not a wall, then im not sure how ive got there without going from home, where there is a wall, because i live in a house.....


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Bonj, im going to organise(well, say a day when im going when other people can) and get you there so i can laugh at you as you show how your not a serious cyclist at all........


hmm...dunno, i don't generally do track or racing at all for that matter but i might have a go if you want. As long it's recently been mown, and there aren't any oldies waiting to bowl.


Joe24 said:


> Are you sure you were in Forest Town?


i ride through there, i was stopped at the forest town traffic lights at the cross roads for old mill lane going through forest town towards mansfield, i.e. from clipstone towards ravensdale, and i could plainly see the thing to the left before the traffic lights was clearly a crown green bowls pitch. Couldn't see any cycling track... 
it's a bowls pitch mate i'm telling you


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Well Bonj, if i go somewhere and theres not a wall, then im not sure how ive got there without going from home, where there is a wall, because i live in a house.....



you set off from your house which has got a wall, but what if there isn't a wall at your destination, do you just circle round like a plane waiting to land?


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> you set off from your house which has got a wall, but what if there isn't a wall at your destination, do you just circle round like a plane waiting to land?



But Bonj, if theres nothing there, why would i be going there

The track is pretty much just open for use, and aslong as theres no football on you can go on it. It wont be a race, just some blasting around the track.
There should be some other people around the area interested aswell i think.
Which way were you going anyway? Its on your right, and if your coming down the road and its on your left, you cant really see it You got the wrong thing Bonj.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> But Bonj, if theres nothing there, why would i be going there



ah but what if there's something there but it isn't a building with walls - say, a campsite with tents? are you going to try and lean on a tent and keel over into it?


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> But Bonj, if theres nothing there, why would i be going there
> 
> The track is pretty much just open for use, and aslong as theres no football on you can go on it. It wont be a race, just some blasting around the track.
> There should be some other people around the area interested aswell i think.
> Which way were you going anyway? Its on your right, and if your coming down the road and its on your left, you cant really see it You got the wrong thing Bonj.



i was going towards mansfield, i.e. the opposite way to which you'd be going to it if you were going from nottingham, but i've looked for it on the way home as well going the other way and can't see anything that looks like a cycling track...


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> i was going towards mansfield, i.e. the opposite way to which you'd be going to it if you were going from nottingham, but i've looked for it on the way home as well going the other way and can't see anything that looks like a cycling track...



Not a serious enough cyclist then are you Bonj
A true serious cyclist will look at it and think, oh yes that the track. Where as non serious cyclist(such as yourself) will look at it and think, thats a concrete ring with a bowls green in the middle.
Peasent


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

I'm not sure I agree.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> I'm not sure I agree.



You wouldnt though would you.
Your too busy telling people you are a serious cyclist, when _really_ your not serious at all.


----------



## CyclingSAM (7 Jun 2009)

Im getting SPD - SL pedals and shoes, but they are clipless.

The shoes are £109. 
Pedals £40.


----------



## Joe24 (7 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Im getting SPD - SL pedals and shoes, *but they are clipless.*
> 
> The shoes are £109.
> Pedals £40.










Sorry.

Hows your training going?


----------



## gavintc (7 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Hows your training going?



He had to get the shoes first. 

Not my money, but £109 for growing feet seems a bit of an extravagance.


----------



## Joe24 (7 Jun 2009)

gavintc said:


> He had to get the shoes first.
> 
> Not my money, but £109 for growing feet seems a bit of an extravagance.



Does to me aswell.
My first shoes were something like £30. My 'good' shoes are about £50.
When i do know my feet wont grow anymore and i have money, then i might spend about £100 on shoes, but for a 12 year old to spend £109 on shoes..........


----------



## CyclingSAM (7 Jun 2009)

Im doing 32 miles near enough everyday now after school.

On the 16th June im going down to a cycle club and speak to some people there.

The shoes are hopefully going to be a size bigger them my normal size.

And im 15.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Jun 2009)

32 miles every day? No, surely not
Every day? Do you have any rest days?


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jun 2009)

CyclingSam !

The National Youth Circuit League is in Solihull Tudor Grange park this Sunday.

Get yourself there and watch.


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> A true serious cyclist will look at it and think, oh yes that the track.


Doesn't look much of a velodrome - 13 degree banking ? There are roads with more camber than that.


----------



## Joe24 (12 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Doesn't look much of a velodrome - 13 degree banking ? There are roads with more camber than that.



13' banking, more like 45'!!!!!
Ill even prove it 





Look at that banking!!!!!! 
I went over on monday for a quick go. Was abit boring going around on my own though. But it made a change.
The first courner and sort of with the second, you go around it smooth, then you have to lean the bike in harder and turn abit or you end up in the middle of the track
Took abit of getting used to.


----------



## montage (13 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Im doing 32 miles near enough everyday now after school.
> 
> On the 16th June im going down to a cycle club and speak to some people there.
> 
> ...



Why the 16th of June?

Glad to see you are actually cycling more now 
what sort of times you managing?


----------



## CyclingSAM (13 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> Why the 16th of June?
> 
> Glad to see you are actually cycling more now
> what sort of times you managing?




I was told to go down on a tuesday i couldn't make the tues before 16th as i was at Thorpe Park.

I go after school 4-6:30 its around 36 miles from where i start.







Theres the route.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jun 2009)

Nah, your shitting us
You do it every day? EVERY DAY?
****ing hell, get a life pal. Cycling is crap, dont want to be doing _that_ every day


----------



## CyclingSAM (14 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Nah, your shitting us
> You do it every day? EVERY DAY?
> ****ing hell, get a life pal. Cycling is crap, dont want to be doing _that_ every day




Sundays my rest day but i still do 10 miles going down to breakfirst and back every sunday.

Its my life


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Sundays my rest day but i still do 10 miles going down to breakfirst and back every sunday.
> 
> Its my life




Your shitting us all.
11 year old up now


----------



## jimboalee (15 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> 13' banking, more like 45'!!!!!
> Ill even prove it
> 
> 
> ...



Velodrome??

It's got FOUR straights.

Sorry, thats a scale of Indianapolis for Radio controlled model car racers


----------



## Joe24 (15 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Velodrome??
> 
> It's got FOUR straights.
> 
> Sorry, thats a scale of Indianapolis for Radio controlled model car racers



Thats not actually me going around, its a radio controlled scaled sized me, because i cant actually ride a bike.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Thats not actually me going around, its a radio controlled scaled sized me, because i cant actually ride a bike.



*N*ot *A* *S*erious *C*yclist *A*dmitting *R*eality


----------

